# Free correction and interior detail



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

After seeing a car outside the lockup (zafira in black) which was littered with scratches swirls and etches. I spoke with a guy from the lockup and he said its a lady who works for a charity who help women with all kinds of cancer. I jumped at the chance of asking her if she wanted it done for FREE. It will be great for my 50/50 shots and to give to someone who shares so much will be a great feeling! I think she was almost close to tears.


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Does she understand the extend of the work you will be doing, Hope she doesnt think your just going to wash it and polish it like jo blogs does on a sunday


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

I will let her know the full breakdown of what gets done... Trust me haha


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

That's cool  go you!


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome! The good feeling you get is better then any money.


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Good on you mate. :thumb:


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

well done buddy :thumb: nice sentiment


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

well done mate, cant wait to see your write up


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Well done you. 

When are you doing it?


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Go for it mate will maybe help her see that even she can get some charity.

People like her deserve rewards as most familys really need people like her to help through emotional hard times.

Good on you fella


----------



## glenn st (Apr 27, 2012)

Think this is great budi wt your doing . Doesnt take money to be nice lookward to see pics


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

I have some work on my house I need to get out of the way this weekend but next weekend could be a long one! She will get a surprise when I replace her missing wheel trims too.


----------



## NickCW (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice to hear of things like this, good on you mate!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

very good of you Sir....:thumb:

Just make sure she is aware on how long it will take, just incase she has appointments etc.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

This has really made me smile, Good for you dude, this really is a very nice thing for you to do. Get some pics up and some of your 50/50's when you get round to it


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

That's very kind of you mate, in this world of selfishness. Good on ya! :thumb:


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

That's so good of you to do such a thing, i can't wait to see the pics. Hats off to you.


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Well done mate, good to see a bit of goodwill, look forward to the write up if you get chance


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't wait for the write up myself. Next weekend for sure!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice one mate :thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Good for you! Look forward to the pics!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice one. I bet she's gonna be well chuffed when its done


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

The car is booked in for this weekend. Going to be a long weekend but cannot wait to get cracking on it. Writeup and pics to follow shortly.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Cans of relentless at the ready haha


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Again, looking forward to seeing all your hard work. It'll be worth it


----------



## benkei (Apr 3, 2007)

That's a great gesture mate, it's good to see people helping each other out. Looking forward to the write up


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I also offer my time like this on quiet days or when I want to try news products/techniques, it's very rewarding and if their on Facebook or twitter your bound to get a huge mention, fair play mate.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

The fun has began, been searching around the local scrap yards looking for some wheel trims. Finally found some after searching all over, thing is, had to get individual trims off multiple cars just to A. find a match B. they were all smashed or curb finders! Does anyone actually run wheel trims anymore?!?!?

Got them home, cleaned them up and good god. So badly curbed on all of them. So here I am, sanding and spraying her free wheel trims haha I must be mad! 

Got a good helper giving me a hand tomorrow. He is a keen DIY detailer with a good eye for quality.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

This is great, good for you! Would have probably been easier just buying her a half decent set of trims  Remember, take pics


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

rtjc said:


> This is great, good for you! Would have probably been easier just buying her a half decent set of trims  Remember, take pics


I have such a busy life that I've left it to the last minute to look for them. And to be honest I'm treating it like it is my car I am caring for. I'd only have original vauxhall trims if I was to have trim. Plus that's what she has on (the single one she has) is original so I am doing like for like.

And yeah PIC'S PIC'S PIC'S Haha


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Good for you, i'd only put OEM trims on also


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good on you mate, fair play. Look forward to the PICTURES.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

I was going to wait till tomorrow but I want to post some pics up,

This is what I was dealing with, dirty, curbed, unloved trims, each and every one of them! So ive blasted over with 80 grit, 120 grit, primered and rubbed down. Will paint them tomorrow once the primer has time to fully cure. I am not looking for show car condition trims but I could not put them on her car like that.










Close up of badness




























Here is one sanded back already looking better










After primer


----------



## ek_mo (Apr 16, 2012)

Hats off to you buddy, I think what you're doing is great


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who has shown support. Why do we all need to be on the take? Why don't we give more to strangers. The world would be a better place. I am positive of that.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, trims are coming up a treat. If you put that much effort into the rest of the detail it will be a contender for detail of the year lol


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Hahaha thank you. I am more a refurb guy when I come to think about it =)


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

well done mate and credit to you for what you are doing.

You cant beat that feeling you will get after and the smile on her face once finished.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Those trims have kissed some kerbs in there life!


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

You are not wrong, how do people actually do this? It is a wonder, it really is.


----------



## C0uper (Mar 27, 2012)

well done bud gd to see there is still sum gd ppl out there


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Well done that man. Very nice of you to be doing this. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

You are doing something very rewarding and worthwhile. Well done


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

That's what I love about this forum, always some good-hearted member doing something that renews my faith in people! Good on you for what you're doing!


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking forward to the results!


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Well I want to get one thing out of the way straight away, the guy helping me out was invaluable, couldn't have helped out more. Had a good laugh too. The car still needs refining, sealing and waxing plus the plastics need doing. I doubt I will have time to do the interior at this rate to be fair. Id rather get one job finished rather than two badly half done ones. So here are the pics. There will be some better ones to come as Tony had a really mint camera. Anyway, no more delay here you go, I know you all love Piccy's!

Started off with a 2BW (no way to get to water supply for my snow foam), 
with grit guards (megs mitt and muc off), 
de-tar using tardis, 
clay bar using Bilt Hamber,
used PD8 (paint depth gauge),
machined some areas using megs 83 and hex logic and makita 9227c,
used megs 83 with Megs G220v2 (mainly tony using this)
used 3m wet n dry to wet sand areas + fast cut with 3m pads
buffed off using Autoglym microfibre's

Look at the colour of the water in the buckets,










Here is the bonnet, check out the paint hand prints!





































Here are some of the after pics of the bonnet,





































Here is another of the bad areas, the wing! Been washed with a brick I think.



















Some side shots,


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

Firstly, that's a fantastic thing you have done for her. The feeling she must of felt when you offered - great stuff dude!!

Secondly, the pictures look great, looks to me the paintwork was completely ruined before! Them scratches are unreal! Great job


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Great work, good samaritan... plus a nice Viva and 3L in the unit :thumb:


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

A 3l?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

bizzyfingers said:


> A 3l?


Lupo 3L (in the last pic)... mind you it could be a standard car with a 3L nose job :wave:


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah I see hahaha. That thing is a work of art it really is, should see his engine bay!


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

bizzyfingers said:


> Here is another of the bad areas, the wing! Been washed with a brick I think.


Thought you had wet sanded this !!!

Well done that man :thumb:


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Nope, this was a before shot. Its bad isn't it ahaha


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

aaronfife said:


> Firstly, that's a fantastic thing you have done for her. The feeling she must of felt when you offered - great stuff dude!!
> 
> Secondly, the pictures look great, looks to me the paintwork was completely ruined before! Them scratches are unreal! Great job


Yeah it is a real good feeling helping someone. I hope she looks after it, I will give her some aftercare tips :speechles


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Day 2, finished pics


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

cracking job. bet she was over the moon with that.
we've got a nissan forklift like that one at work.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

What a difference, i've been looking forward to seeing your after pics. You really have done a very nice thing, and vastly improved that car!


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

she said I've even helped her business now as she felt let down by her car and her image. She said that she could not tell me how happy she feels and offered me all kinds of gifts. She asked what king of beer I drink only for me to tell her I am nearly t-total. I asked for chocolate cake instead because everyone loves chocolate cake don't they?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

To put it simply.
Dam it, no clap smilies. 
Top job. Hats off to you sir


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you all, it was a pleasure to do.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Stuff like this shows that there are good hearted decent people in this country, and DW is a great place that has many off them. Good on you mate.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Here are some of Tony's pics.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow had no idea the rds was that bad. i thought on maybe one or two panels but that is all over.

Great work


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah it was pretty bad. It was just a lump of death.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Really well done to you. Great thing you did for her.


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

I applaud you sir for doing such a kind gesture, I wish the world had more people like yourself.

This Zafira is like one that lives opposite me and it is nearly in as bad condition but it is in a maroon type colour.

Funnily enough I saw them giving the car some TLC yesterday, perhaps they realised they need to give it some loving


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

MLAM said:


> I applaud you sir for doing such a kind gesture, I wish the world had more people like yourself.
> 
> This Zafira is like one that lives opposite me and it is nearly in as bad condition but it is in a maroon type colour.
> 
> Funnily enough I saw them giving the car some TLC yesterday, perhaps they realised they need to give it some loving


Without being rude, offer some advice. It goes a long way.


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

NornIron said:


> Lupo 3L (in the last pic)... mind you it could be a standard car with a 3L nose job :wave:


I think that is mitch's lupo


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks like a new car. Especially with the more modern wheel trims.

Cracking work and you deserve all the credit. Such a nice selfless thing to do as well.

My hat is tipped to you


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

gavlar1200 said:


> I think that is mitch's lupo


It is, he is a good guy and very talented.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Dannbodge said:


> Looks like a new car. Especially with the more modern wheel trims.
> 
> Cracking work and you deserve all the credit. Such a nice selfless thing to do as well.
> 
> My hat is tipped to you


I cannot take all of the credit as Tony Meddes helped out loads. I have been showing him a thing or two, I think he will be a Detailer to be watching in the future. He has a great eye for small details and doing things correct.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Well done to you both... bizzyfingers you deserve extra credit though for initially offering the free detail


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Fair play for taking time out to help this lady mate, restores your faith in humanity when you read stories like this 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## benkei (Apr 3, 2007)

Excellent job. Much respect for you sir


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

NornIron said:


> Well done to you both... bizzyfingers you deserve extra credit though for initially offering the free detail


Thank you. It was a great feeling seeing her reaction.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

well done


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

well done,


----------



## jeffny09 (Aug 2, 2012)

how do u get rid.of those scratches bro? btw great job!


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

What a transformation. Kudos to you two!
Been wanting to offer to do this for an elderly gent across the road except his neglected vehicle is a massive Volvo 740 in black (at least it looks it). Might take a while longer though  and certainly not to your standards.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Well done - mmmm chocolate ----


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well done mate - lovely job.


----------



## Detail Doc uk (Apr 27, 2007)

A fantastic job that has made someone v happy for a very good cause. Nice to see that there are people willing to help others for no gain. As someone said earlier, its a better feeling tham just getting money. Good on you fella and what a cracking job too. When she comes to selling it the residuals will smile more kindly upon her!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice job, i bet she is very happy :thumb:.


One thing........about the hand prints .
I've seen this type of thing before....what causes it...and how .


----------



## Gus93 (Aug 9, 2012)

My wife has a black Zafira, your 'before' pictures show how it might end up if I don't intervene!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cant really add any more to what the other guys have said

Cracking job,and good on ya :thumb:

it is true what they say "what goes round come's round"

the Woman does alot for charity,and prob never receives or expect's anything in return,but then you come along and see a car not knowing who own's it,but yet you are willing to do a freebee not knowing anything about the person who own's it,some may say it's coincidence or fate,but every thing happens for a reason


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

jeffny09 said:


> how do u get rid.of those scratches bro? btw great job!


What you have to do is use a paint depth gauge on the affected area, then use a selection of wet n dry, 1500, 2000, 3000 then use a heavy cut i.e fast cut plus or depending on the depth of the paint. This will correct some scratches.

Hope this helps


----------



## andyb616 (Apr 19, 2012)

wow dude amazing job!!!!


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

trv8 said:


> Nice job, i bet she is very happy :thumb:.
> 
> One thing........about the hand prints .
> I've seen this type of thing before....what causes it...and how .


What her car had was actually from a painting accident. She was painting the outside of her house when her kid knocked her off. She then placed her hands on the car to stop from going over. This explains the scouring pad marks trying to get the paint off.

Usually it is greasy hand prints which get baked to the paint in the sun. Have seen it happen before and will see it again. When you wash or even clay a car it looks perfect then it dries and you will see it again. Best way is to use a form of cut or paint cleanser.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Well Done guys, great work, great cause and awesome results.

:thumb:


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Well done mate. Excellent results!


----------

